# A general No Claims Discount question



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

..... Does your hard earned No Claims Discount ever “run out” if you don’t use it for a while ?

For example:

I’m a bit greedy and I have 3 separate NCD entitlements, all currently used on 3 cars (yes, I know, a bit greedy :chuckle.

My wife is the named second driver on all 3 insurance policies.

This was not by design, it was really just a quirk of when we sold and bought cars over the years and me ending up being the main driver of all the cars, including the GTR. 

But my wife did at one time have her own car insurance, and built up a healthy 9 year no-claims discount, and we still have written proof of this from her last insurance company, but this was 10 years ago.

Will her NCD still be valid after all this time? (she has had no accidents or claims on my insurance during the last 10 years as a second driver, but of course that does not count towards her own NCD).

So, do you think her previous earned NCD will still be “valid” if she wanted to get insurance in her own name on another car ?

(Yes, another car, I like to have as big a carbon footprint as possible :chuckle


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

NCB runs out if it has not been used within 2 years. But some insurers will allow up to 3 years.

Dan.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Dan :thumbsup:


----------

